# Callaway Tour iX ball



## birdieman (Apr 23, 2009)

I have been playing this new Callaway Tour iX ball for a few weeks and am mightily impresed with it.
Distance is excellent for a premium ball, in comparison to the Tour i and the ProV1 I found I was hitting the Tour iX around 10 to 15 yards further off the tee.
Low spin off the driver allows for straight hitting in windy conditions. The spin control coming into greens with the tour iX is not quite as grippy as the tour i but it still offers ample stop. I found the ball would run out 5 feet with a well struck 6 iron rather than jump a foot like the tour i.
When it gets warmer and greens get quicker I will possibly revert to the tour i but for now when the courses remain a little softer the tour iX is staying my ball of choice. 
Durability wise they are not bad but not brilliant, 1 round and the cover is pretty scruffy. They are an improvement in this respect on the old HX Tour model though.
I have played most brands of premium ball (Taylor made excluded - dont like TM brand sorry) and I like Callaways slightly firmer tour iX ball best.


----------



## TonyN (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad this came up, Because I couldnt get the Z-URS last time I went into AG I was looking for something else to use. I considered these having played Big Bertha balls last year and was impressed for Â£12 a dozen.

One of the guys recommened using the new Cally ball and If the Z-stars hadnt gotten such good reviews I would of taken them. I will be trying them as the next ball.

I guess its a proV1x really isnt it.

Edit: Sorry I wont be trying the x it will just be the normal softer version.


----------



## brendy (Apr 24, 2009)

BM I found the Tour iX to be a fantastic ball all round and looks very sharp and well designed.....until its been hit a few times. Once its been through a bunker or sandwedge shot or two it really looks grubby, the cover is very soft and around the greens it shows but I cannot get past the scruffy grazes and once my one off purchase of them ran out, I moved to the bridgestone b330s which look fine and weather the cosmetics challenge a fair bit better. 
To be honest, I think the Tour iX, Prov1x and B330s are all very much alike in the playability stakes.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 30, 2009)

Ix is an absolute brick, as well with a Pinnicle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 30, 2009)

I was using them and thought they were great until the wedges started chewing them up so I swapped to the TP black which seem to be more resiliant and suit me perfectly. That said I've now tried the Z star and I'm on the cusp if being converted


----------

